# Joe Ramsey's Last Kill Was an Accident. This Time It's on Purpose.



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The Longevity Chip is a marvel of biotechnology-an implant that slows aging and ensures virtual immortality. It's safe, affordable, and guaranteed. Thousands have been sold, and thousands more are in production, quickly making New Life Incorporated the wealthiest, most powerful corporation on the globe. The fountain of youth, it seems, has at long last been found. But the Resistors aren't buying it; they suspect the Chip has some guarded, secret purpose and seek the truth of its design. Still, the truth often comes at great cost-as their increasingly violent confrontations with the Lifers who defend their newfound "salvation" attest. As far as Joe Ramsey is concerned, he'd just as soon stay out of it. As a veteran, he's already tormented by his past so he doesn't need a troubling future. But when he inadvertently thwarts the assassination of a key Resistor, Joe is thrown headlong into a tangle of deceit, treachery, and intrigue that may prove New Life CEO Caleb Walker the most dangerous man on earth.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it also available at smashwords? Sounds like a fantastic read to me. Unfortunately, I do not yet own a Kindle.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

911Jason,
Thanks for the sampling, and I hope you enjoy it.

Ricky,
This weekend, I'm planning on uploading the rest of the novels I haven't yet put on Smashwords so it should be up there soon.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I did manage to get New Life and one other new novel up on Smashwords for those of you who, like me, do not yet have a Kindle. Here is the link.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5140


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Bought it. Thank you for the quick service and great price! The book sounds great. I'll review it for you once I've found the time to read your book.

Ricky


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ricky.  I hope you enjoy the read.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This sounds like a good read.  Just downloaded a sample.  Will take a look in a few years when I catch up on my sleep.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Brendan.  And if you figure out a way to get caught up, let me know.  I think I'm due for a two-year nap.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the book trailer.


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

I just bought it and will try to read it next - sounds very good.

Thanks! 

Joe


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Joe.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow! A very good read! Do you plan on doing more scfi?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, jwirtz.  I'm really glad you enjoyed New Life.  Right now I am in the process of writing a sci-fi thriller, Eternity Systems.  I'm about 170 pages into it and hoping to have it done by the end of the year, editing and all.  I guess we will see.

If you wouldn't mind, I'd love for you to do a review of the book on Amazon.  The reviews always help.  And again, thanks so much for the wonderful comments.

The initial 'blurb' for Eternity Systems is listed below.

It’s 2035, and Dallas, Texas, has another serial killer with ties to Eternity Systems, a company specializing in memory mapping or creating virtual reality worlds where the living interact with dead loved ones.  Detective Griffin Haddock knows there is a connection, and whatever that connection is, it’s become personal as the killer has now attacked Cherise, his wife, leaving her barely clinging to life.  He has no choice but to delve into the world of Eternity Systems to catch a sadistic killer, but it won’t be easy for Griffin to separate the two realities, not when the world of the dead might just hold more promise than the living if Griffin loses Cherise.


----------



## jwirtz (Apr 27, 2009)

Done...

  Great SciFi Twist..., November 11, 2009 
By  G. Wirtz "Shadow" (Hopedale, Ma United States) - See all my reviews
    

Very compelling story and some great characters that you will really feel for. Excellent story development with some great SciFi angles. Very nicely done when the secrets of New Life are revealed. I saw Maria's you tube video before I started reading the book. I was confused about one of the main characters from the video - very nicely done secret there too. 

JoeW


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, Joe.  You rock!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

As New Life Incorporated is published through Createspace, I've gone ahead and signed up for premium distribution for all of you who still by paperbacks as well as Kindle editions.  It'll be interesting to see what kind of an impact that has.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet from New Life Incorporated

      Outside the container Joe heard things crashing together.  "Get away from me!" a man shouted.  More scuffling sounds.  "I know the truth about New Life!"
"Grab hold of his arms and hold his body down," that first voice ordered.  "Kneel!"
Joe listened to feet moving against the concrete.  Jesus, the Lifers and Resisters were at it again.  How many of each were there?  He closed the lid on his lighter and shoved it deep in his pocket.
"Let me go!" the man screamed again.  "Get away from me!"
A cold rock pressed down in Joe's stomach.  His whole body ached from sitting still and listening too long.  He forced himself to rise, carefully favoring his injured knee.  He peeked over the side of the refuse bin toward the scuffle.
Three men surrounded one.  Two of them held the victim’s arms out to the side like a crucifix.  The faint moonlight played on the victim's face.  Joe scrutinized it, he wanted to be sick. A damn teenager, if Joe wasn't mistaken.  A kid whose voice had changed a couple of years back.  Just a kid who didn't have the good sense to stay off the streets during the lock down times.  Just another damn kid caught in the middle of battle lines.  Joe's fingers curled up and he felt anger work through every muscle, stiffening, tightening.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New Life Incorporated focuses on the idea of how the members of society would react if they believed a chance at immortality were available for a price.  There's always going to be a group that supports the cause and a group that wants to get rid of it.  The main character is in the middle of this war and has to choose his side very carefully.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for a good science fiction read, check out New Life Incorporated for 1.00.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are looking for action and adventure in your sci fi, please consider New Life Incorporated.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have set up a Facebook fan page for New Life Incorporated at http://www.facebook.com/note.php?created&&suggest&note_id=121745611176468&id=113627815343572#!/pages/New-Life-Incorporated/113627815343572


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

This sounds very interesting. I'm grabbing the sample right now.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I just 1-clicked it. Can't wait to read!
Best


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

David,  I hope you enjoy the sample, and Kae, I can't wait to hear what you think.  Please enjoy and thank you for your support.

Maria


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've put the first chapter up on the Facebook fan page for New Life.  Feel free to take a look.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Visit the world of New Life Incorporated, a place where nothing is quite what it seems.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The only thing worse than immortality in the wrong hands is a trusting public in those same hands.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazon has New Life Incorporated on sale for .79 instead of .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a featured author at Kolina Topel's blog. Drop by http://www.kolinatopel.blogspot.com/  and leave a comment and you could win the omnibus edition of Sojourner.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New Life is still on sale for .79


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for New Life Incorporated.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New Life is still discounted but I'm not sure for how much longer.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like jumping off into new worlds, try the futuristic realm where society is divided by Lifers and Resisters in New Life Incorporated.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What if there were a microchip which would increase lifespan?  Would you get it?  What if there were an ulterior motive behind that chip?  Enter the world of New Life and find out what Joe knows about immortality.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I took New Life Incorporated for down from Amazon for a couple of days to make some editorial changes.  It is now back on line and still .89.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for New Life.  Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have started a poll on my wordpress page to see which character from my novels everyone likes best. You can vote at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

There is still time left to enter the drawing over at Goodreads.com for one of my novels. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/5689-dreamwalker.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I was watching Sparticus the other night, and it reminded me to mention New Life.  I think it was the violence.  That's definitely one thing the two have in common!

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've put the first chapter of the River at the end of New Life Incorporated.  Enjoy the freebie!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Come explore the world of New Life.  You might enjoy the ride.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Feeling like you're fighting the world?  Let Joe do it for you in New Life Incorporated.  You might be surprised at just how much fun you have in the process.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out New Life Incorporated.  Lots of action for .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you think you're having a bad day, come meet Joe.  He's made an enemy of one powerful man who's working on owning the entire world.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Need some stress relief?  Give New Life Incorporated a try.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for New Life Incorporated.  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New five star review posted on Amazon.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a little action and adventure to end your spring break?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for New Life Incorporated.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New cover art for New Life!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you feel about implants, especially those which would allow you to live forever?  Joe's got series issues not only with the idea of living forever, but also the head of the corporation who manufactures and installs the implants.  Pick up a copy of New Life Incorporated and read more.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy science fiction, why not give New Life Incorporated a try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New cover for New Life Incorporated by Phatpuppy Art!


----------

